# plants in pots?



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey

anyone have experience with growing plants submerged in clay pots? 

I am thinking of changing the aquascape, and going bare bottom...so this is the only way to keep the plants.

the substrate for the pot will be sand.

Thanks


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

I have seen this done, and it looks pretty good. Nice thing is that it allows for plants without having a whole tank bottom substrate, and if needed, you can take the whole set up apart for ease of cleaning in a tank.
I guess it really depends on what you were going to keep, but I debated doing this in my goldfish tank. a few larger tall plants in the back, and some shorter pots and foreground plants would be quite presentable. (not to mention very functional)

these are not pics of my tank, but they get me thinking about trying it out. the last one just looked neat, and has nothing to do with your query.

http://thegab.org/Articles/images/PottedPlantsClaypot8.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y130/DataGuru/Plants/Plant090403.jpg

http://www.markcra.com/fishkeeping/2175789927_f0bb334974.jpg

http://mocoloco.com/upload/2009/06/floating_garden/floating_garden_benjamin_graindorge_5.jpg


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

cool, thanks.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I have some in pots. The hole in the bottom of the pot leaks sand everywhere. You might might to cover the hole to keep it contained.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

cool, thanks for the tip Matt.


----------

